# F/S 75g hagen tank set up. (tank, stand, heater, filter)



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

The 75 g is a hagen tank with glass top. and stand. Stand is home made but built very well must see! setup is a 9 out of 10. asking $250 obo. Also comes with fluval 203 canister filter(not missing parts, and no humm from unit.) Or a penguin 330 bio-wheel, and heater. if you want a light we can work that into the deal. call my cell 778-837-7380 Doug. or pm me


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

just added my 75 g tank as well. going to bigger tank needs to go. both!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

That's a nice sized Fire mouth Free bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

30 g tank is sold thanks


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

like the look of the 75g. how deep is it, front to back?


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

It is 18" deep. by 20" high and 48" long


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

tank has been drained, need gone to get the next tank in.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

just did a price drop obo. now $250 was $275


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

just wondering the stand looks slightly larger than the tank is it home made ? Is this price for just the tank and stand ? or is it a set up ? thanks Mike .


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

so no accessories, like filter.. heater??


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

the stand is home made and there are no accessories but I could throw in a filter. its a penguin 330 bio-wheel. Right now that filter is on my 55g tank.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

call my cell if you have any Questions. 778-837-7380 Doug. thanks


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

tank is still for sale. price includes tank, glass tops, stand, filter, heater. great deal. must see. $250.obo


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

price includes full set up. but no light.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for a good home. Need it gone to upgrade to a bigger unit.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank, great deal!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

*tanks is sold*

sold thanks for all the interest. enjoy your new home!!


----------

